

Ask HN: About time - Shalle

Why does time count up? In my opinion it should be counting down. Because the time for the end of the universe is a countdown. Sure the universe are expanding and so on, but galaxies die everyday. At some point there will be nothing, not even time.<p>What does HN think about this? A stupid or good idea? Sure it most likely would never become implemented. Not until the end is close at least(if there is any smart life forms left...), but in theory?
======
genwin
When would time reach zero?

